# fragrance oil order



## islandbeauty (Jan 29, 2010)

I ordered 6- 1oz fragrance oils and when i received it, it was not filled to the top of bottle, now i did not expect it to be filled to the neck of the bottle, but all of my FO's were only filled halfway.  I checked the bottle and it really is a 1 oz bottle.  Has anyone ever experienced this when ordering FO's?


----------



## evatgirl73 (Jan 29, 2010)

Weigh it.  FOs are generally sold by weight, not by volume, and all oils have different weights. Some will be filled to the brim in a 1 fluid oz bottle, some will appear 3/4full, some even less than that. The weight should be 1oz though (minus of course the weight of the bottle itself).


----------



## islandbeauty (Jan 29, 2010)

evatgirl73 said:
			
		

> Weigh it.  FOs are generally sold by weight, not by volume, and all oils have different weights. Some will be filled to the brim in a 1 fluid oz bottle, some will appear 3/4full, some even less than that. The weight should be 1oz though (minus of course the weight of the bottle itself).


I did weigh it and 3 of the bottles weighed at .96 oz, which  i guess is fine, but the other 3 bottles weighed at .88 oz.  maybe it's not an issue for others but that is an issue for me because i feel that if they are selling FO's at 1oz for a certain price then i expect to get it at 1 oz, no more or no less.  Oh well i just won't be ordering my FO's from that certain company.


----------



## ukihunter (Jan 29, 2010)

Doesn't sound right.  Any time I have ordered 1 oz samples, the bottles always weighed out at more than an ounce to account for the weight of bottles.  I definitely would not order from that company again.


----------



## islandbeauty (Jan 30, 2010)

ukihunter said:
			
		

> Doesn't sound right.  Any time I have ordered 1 oz samples, the bottles always weighed out at more than an ounce to account for the weight of bottles.  I definitely would not order from that company again.


Nope i will never order my FO's through this certain company again.  I emailed them to let them know that i had less than 1 oz of what i ordered.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 30, 2010)

what company is it so we know.


----------



## islandbeauty (Jan 30, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> what company is it so we know.


Elements Bath and Body, i would order other stuff from this company but not my FOs.  I have ordered FOs from other companies and always got what i paid for.  I just won't order my FOs through them anymore.  yesterday i emailed this company and i just received a response from them this morning.  They say that they weigh it my weight, so i guess  .88oz is equal to 1oz.  I don't think that is right.  i weighed the oils minus the bottle and it was not 1oz.

Edited to add:  I guess the way they figure the weight of the oil is that the weight of the bottle is included.  i weighed the bottle w/o the FO and it weighed .2oz plus .88oz for the FO which totals up to1.08oz.    Here is the bottle of FO i received.


----------



## ukihunter (Feb 5, 2010)

That is very strange.  Elements is known for being FANTASTIC, I have never read a bad review regarding their customer service.  Certainly not shorting amounts on FO's.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 5, 2010)

i love elements, i did weigh mine, without bottle, it was right on, were they nice at least?


----------



## islandbeauty (Feb 6, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> i love elements, i did weigh mine, without bottle, it was right on, were they nice at least?


yes they were nice scents, but  to get shorted on more than one bottle of fragrance is kind of disapponting for me.

I ordered some FOs from savonscents and my 1oz bottles were filled, so i will be ordering my FOs from savonscents.com from now on.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 6, 2010)

try peak and natures garden also.


----------



## islandbeauty (Feb 6, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> try peak and natures garden also.


thanks i will look at those sites


----------



## carebear (Feb 7, 2010)

islandbeauty said:
			
		

> Edited to add:  I guess the way they figure the weight of the oil is that the weight of the bottle is included.  i weighed the bottle w/o the FO and it weighed .2oz plus .88oz for the FO which totals up to1.08oz.    Here is the bottle of FO i received.


That doesn't sound like them at all.  I wonder what happened - maybe someone new is pouring?  Really, they've been around a while and if the soapers I know were shorted like that there'd be a STINK, and a loud one.

I'd be pissed.

I love Scent Works but they ain't cheap.
I like DayStar, but I don't like getting religious tracts in the box with my orders so I don't order from her (nice lady, tho).

NOT fond of gelluminations tho they have good pricing.  ADORE candlescience but the options are a little limited.


----------



## islandbeauty (Feb 7, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> islandbeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what happened, but this was my first order of FOs through elements, i've ordered other things and always been pleased with it, not with my fragrance order though.  I'd order other things through them though just  not FOs.


----------

